# This channel is not authorized (V58)



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

I just replaced my 2 Premier units with a Roamio and a Mini which so far has worked great, but I'm having a strange issue on the Tivo Mini.. A lot of the channels are showing up with the "Channel Not Authorized (V58)" error on my Mini.. but those channels show up fine on the Roamio that it connects to. The Roamio has a tuning adapter and an M card.. Why would this happen?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I sometimes get this happening too. Usually if I power cycle the tuning adapter it fixes the problem (at least for a few weeks). If that doesn't work, try pulling out the CableCard and pushing it back in.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I sometimes get this happening too. Usually if I power cycle the tuning adapter it fixes the problem (at least for a few weeks).


You have the same problem where the Tivo which has the tuning adapter works fine but the Mini that connects to it gets the error, and rebooting the tuning adapter connected to the Roamo fixes the error on the Mini?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

If your CableCARD is from Scientific Atlanta/Cisco, and the version is not at least 1.5.3.1101, go to this thread and ask ComcastTeds there to have your firmware upgraded if possible:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/td-p/1967519

The issue affects specific tuners, so you can get the error when tuning a channel on one tuner, but tune the same channel with a different tuner and it comes in. I would expect that the Mini would experience similar behavior but as it gets assigned a tuner from the Roamio, probably will always be using the same tuner that is experiencing the problem.

If your Comcast area uses Motorola equipment, I have no suggestions for you.


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

dswallow said:


> If your CableCARD is from Scientific Atlanta/Cisco, and the version is not at least 1.5.3.1101, go to this thread and ask ComcastTeds there to have your firmware upgraded if possible:
> 
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Cisco-Firmware-1-5-3-1101/td-p/1967519
> 
> ...


I'm actually a Cablevision customer with an MMC card :/


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Keith Elkin said:


> I'm actually a Cablevision customer with an MMC card :/


Well, at least you don't have to worry about that possibility.


----------



## fastermac (Jun 9, 2002)

I am also on Cablevision and get the occasional v 58 error on both the Roamio and Minis. Below is the link to the thread I started.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520952


----------

